

Chomsky: If capital can be moved freely, it undermines democracy - noamhendrix
http://youtu.be/xZCt3kL2s8U?t=10m48s

======
pg
That's a misleading way to put it. What it really undermines is the power of
governments, regardless of the type. And that probably net promotes democracy,
actually.

~~~
qwinter
I agree with the second sentence but I don't see how history shows the third
is true. Foreign interests have undermined both democratic and non-democratic
states... any time a nation has taken control of its interests and resources
(either democratically or not), powerful outsiders tend to put a stop to it.
How does that promote democracy?

------
1010011010
He argues that allowing people to move their money freely undermines democracy
because the movement of money without the permission of the government
restricts the ability of the government to set policy. He says that the people
moving the money can "de-fund a country". This is the "two wolves and a sheep
deciding what's for dinner" theory of democracy.

------
netcan
Chomsky is someone who I am really disappointed in. He is obviously very
smart. He always seemed to me like the person with exactly the right mind for
the tasks he set out to take on.

He seems to fall in to the same trap as the people who aren't.

------
crander
Does this linguist really think higher interest rates will drive away capital
in an open economy?

------
abrown28
Flagged. Chomsky is a tool.

